#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  >  [卡通]Xbox 360 原創 RPG 強打《藍龍》改編卡通動畫 4 月開播

## 魔啦茲雷

http://gnn.gamer.com.tw/2/26052.html
=============轉戴=============
由 MISTWALKER 製作、ARTOON 開發，微軟遊戲工作室於 2006 年 12 月發行的 Xbox 360 原創角色扮演遊戲《藍龍（Blue Dragon）》，改編電視版卡通動畫將於 4 月 7 日在日本東京電視台開播。

　　《藍龍》改編卡通動畫承襲原作的基本設定，同樣由遊戲中的 5 位主角擔綱演出，人物也是採用 鳥山明 的原作設定，玩家將可欣賞到熟悉的鳥山風格卡通人物。劇情部分則是採用與遊戲不同的原創故事。

　　電視版卡通動畫「藍龍」預定 4 月 7 日起每週六早上 9:00～9:30 在日本東京電視台播映，並預定於 3 月 24 日在「2007 年東京國際動畫祭」展覽中舉辦製作發表會。發表會中將播映最新影片，以及邀請擔任 修、庫露 與 佐菈 等角色配音的聲優 根本圭子、葉月繪理乃 與 补璐美 舉行現場座談會。

　　喜愛《藍龍》的玩家，不妨可以多多留意後續相關作品的代理引進。


心情:
終於有藍龍的卡通啦~等待4月7日出不過在日本播放的，真是感動...
不過大家知道嗎?

----------


## KUBI kitsune

喔喔~要變卡通啦XD~

接下來就等他撥出之後的字幕組了(被拖走

[藍龍]這個名字出現兩個~
一個是漫畫，一個是RPG遊戲
漫畫是小畑健的*藍龍*《BLUE DRAGON RalΩGrad》
(小畑健：死亡筆記本作者)
劇情上漫畫跟遊戲是些許關係的~

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

昨天已出BT下戴卡通啦~正在看中=W=

----------


## 野狼1991

> 喔喔~要變卡通啦XD~
> 
> 接下來就等他撥出之後的字幕組了(被拖走
> 
> [藍龍]這個名字出現兩個~
> 一個是漫畫，一個是RPG遊戲
> 漫畫是小畑健的*藍龍*《BLUE DRAGON RalΩGrad》
> (小畑健：死亡筆記本作者)
> 劇情上漫畫跟遊戲是些許關係的~


不過台灣寶島翻為"拉魯Ω拉古德"
(還是"古拉德"..總之很長就是了XD)
風之動漫好像可以線上觀看(不過我家沒軟體無法觀看QQ")
http://dm.5show.com/comic/index/23378420.html

----------

